# If you could.....



## Sunshine1 (May 10, 2010)

What 2 types of dog would you breed together to make a hog dog? Would you breed 2 purebreds of your favorite breed? Or would you cross 2 types to make either a bay dog or strike dog? 

Reason why I ask is because I have a female about to come into heat and not sure if we wanna breed her to any of our other dogs.

Do you just go with what you know or have you ever taken a chance on 2 breeds you thought might make good hog dogs?


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (May 10, 2010)

what kind of dog u got?..  i like  jadgterrier/cur  ,   bird/bulldog   or  hound/bulldog.    just my opinion


----------



## Scott Cain (May 10, 2010)

why are wanting to cross? why not a full dog of your choice. If my dog is not good enough to breed ,it is not good enough to keep and hunt. Just me. Scott


----------



## REDMOND1858 (May 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> What 2 types of dog would you breed together to make a hog dog? Would you breed 2 purebreds of your favorite breed? Or would you cross 2 types to make either a bay dog or strike dog?
> 
> Reason why I ask is because I have a female about to come into heat and not sure if we wanna breed her to any of our other dogs.
> 
> Do you just go with what you know or have you ever taken a chance on 2 breeds you thought might make good hog dogs?



bird/bull!!!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 10, 2010)

I was wondering what everyone thought was the perfect hog dog. I know there are mutts out there that do an outstanding job and there are purebreeds that do the same. 

I have heard that bird dogs and bulldogs are a great combo. I have a boxer that HATES a hog and she should be coming into season pretty soon. 

I have a bird dog/bull male and a red cur/bird dog male. Just not sure if I wanna mate her with one of them or just get a boxer stud to do the job. 

Oh yeah, and  a friend of ours has a catahoula  but I am betting those would be some u-g-l-y puppies, hahaha. Course I guess that doesn't matter if they can get a hog!


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (May 10, 2010)

i mainly have full dogs but i have had good luck with a hound cur cross and would do it again


----------



## Jester896 (May 10, 2010)

Wolf Pack likes his BoCats...it really depends on what you want in a dog


----------



## hoghunter102 (May 10, 2010)

Kemmer/kemmer or if i had to breed it with something  besides its breed i would breed it to a plott. Never seen that cross but sounds like it would satisfy me .because it would have the kemmer cur gritt, and the hound ears, nose and mabe a good sized body.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (May 10, 2010)

My bird dog is going to be bred to a pit this evening.


Or as I tell my 5 yo son they are gonna "dance"


I hope when he gets a lil older I dont get a call from the school dance........about his "style" 

LOL LOL


----------



## hog hunter 45 (May 10, 2010)

put her with the bird/bull


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 10, 2010)

hog hunter 45 said:


> put her with the bird/bull



That's what I'm thinking. He's white with light blue eyes.


----------



## Florida Curdog (May 10, 2010)

Cur x bulldog. I would like to try a bird x bull too.


----------



## sghoghunter (May 10, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> Kemmer/kemmer or if i had to breed it with something  besides its breed i would breed it to a plott. Never seen that cross but sounds like it would satisfy me .because it would have the kemmer cur gritt, and the hound ears, nose and mabe a good sized body.


Plott"s dont have enough grit for ya?


----------



## WolfPack (May 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> I have a boxer that HATES a hog and she should be coming into season pretty soon.



BOCAT!!!!!!!  LOL....you all saw this coming a mile away didn't ya?  

As you probably already know, as most on here know....I like to deviate from the norm and try other things out.  Change isn't always a bad thing, can lead to good or bad discoveries.  So I crossed up my male boxer to my female catahoula leopard to get "Bocats" to send off to hog doggers to try'em out.  Good feedback/results so far.  Get your friends male catahoula to do the job....you will find it interesting and they do have some wild looks to them....also....no worries about the smushy looking face of a boxer, not that anything is wrong with that because they sure can bite and lock.  All the pups will have a nice solid square muzzle like a pit.  My catahoula female is knocked up by my boxer again so I will be having a litter soon myself.


----------



## Jester896 (May 10, 2010)

Catbos may come out a little different


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 10, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> BOCAT!!!!!!!  LOL....you all saw this coming a mile away didn't ya?
> 
> As you probably already know, as most on here know....I like to deviate from the norm and try other things out.  Change isn't always a bad thing, can lead to good or bad discoveries.  So I crossed up my male boxer to my female catahoula leopard to get "Bocats" to send off to hog doggers to try'em out.  Good feedback/results so far.  Get your friends male catahoula to do the job....you will find it interesting and they do have some wild looks to them....also....no worries about the smushy looking face of a boxer, not that anything is wrong with that because they sure can bite and lock.  All the pups will have a nice solid square muzzle like a pit.  My catahoula female is knocked up by my boxer again so I will be having a litter soon myself.



Am I correct to assume that's a Bocat in your avatar?  Do you have anymore pics of them? Sounds like a pretty good cross!


----------



## Jester896 (May 11, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=535078


----------



## Carolina Diesel (May 11, 2010)

Depends on what type of huntin u do... if u free cast u might want a hound cur cross or hound bulldog cross... really Just bepends I have 1 pure bred dog and one one the way, the rest are crosses. I like the mountain cur and kemmer dogs. I have a young dog that's 1/2 BMC,3/8 mounting cur, and 1/8 bull. He has the drive to hunt, the balls to stop one, and the stupidity to never know when enough is enough. He seems to b real promising so far. He is a little over a year old and has been cut and beat down some many times it ain't funny. If he lives to b 2 years of age he might actually make something. Him and my FL.  Cur makes a heck of a team


----------



## WolfPack (May 11, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Catbos may come out a little different



LOL.....You are right.  Never seen them tried the other way around.  All the more reason Sunshine should try it, lol.  BTW...thanks for posting the link.  

Sunshine.....my avatar pic is actually my catahoula leopard female as a pup.  It is an interesting cross.  Does your friends male catahoula bay or catch hogs?


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (May 11, 2010)

It's all about what you prefer. There are alot of good crosses out there. Best of luck to you and good hunting.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 11, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> LOL.....You are right.  Never seen them tried the other way around.  All the more reason Sunshine should try it, lol.  BTW...thanks for posting the link.
> 
> Sunshine.....my avatar pic is actually my catahoula leopard female as a pup.  It is an interesting cross.  Does your friends male catahoula bay or catch hogs?



Yeah his catahoula is a gritty dog. The thing is though..........when you breed the dogs and the pups turn out to be worthless as hog dogs..........you gotta find homes for them. Ugly puppies are hard to find homes for, lol.  But your pups don't look that bad. I have a catahoula female that I may breed with our male boxer later on down the road. 
But I think I may mate these two when she gets ready:


----------



## HAPPY DAD (May 11, 2010)

Breed the best to the best


----------



## Carolina Diesel (May 11, 2010)

HAPPY DAD said:


> Breed the best to the best



What is the best of the best to u?


----------



## HAPPY DAD (May 11, 2010)

Carolina Diesel said:


> What is the best of the best to u?





I am saying breed the best she has to the other best she has.....regardless of breed.


My best right now is a GSP and a small frame pit that will go out and hunt but will not bark she she is straight to the ear and catches.

They are being bred today.


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 11, 2010)

i would breed bird bull before i bred boxer to something


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 11, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> i would breed bird bull before i bred boxer to something



Moose is a bird/bull. ( the white dog) Daisy is a boxer. 

The only other male we have ( and he is a GREAT hog dog) is a  red cur/bird dog mix. We are kinda concerned about his breeding abilities though. Seems his "man jewels" are on the very small side.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 11, 2010)

HAPPY DAD said:


> I am saying breed the best she has to the other best she has.....regardless of breed.
> 
> 
> My best right now is a GSP and a small frame pit that will go out and hunt but will not bark she she is straight to the ear and catches.
> ...




Our best dog may not have the ability to reproduce. So I'm not sure if I could breed him with our boxer. ( his jewels are very small) Does that matter?


----------



## HAPPY DAD (May 11, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Our best dog may not have the ability to reproduce. So I'm not sure if I could breed him with our boxer. ( his jewels are very small) Does that matter?



UMMMMM..........I am seriuosly LOL right now!!! This could go wrong in SOOOOOO many ways!!


I dont know about small jewels.........I dont think that should matter.

Is he old enuff to breed? Could that be why hos jewels are small?


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 11, 2010)

HAPPY DAD said:


> UMMMMM..........I am seriuosly LOL right now!!! This could go wrong in SOOOOOO many ways!!
> 
> 
> I dont know about small jewels.........I dont think that should matter.
> ...



He's 4 years old.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (May 11, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> He's 4 years old.




i think he should be fine then


----------



## Jester896 (May 11, 2010)




----------



## catch-n-tie (May 11, 2010)

holding back...lol


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 11, 2010)

cajunl said:


> I have bred dogs with only one.
> 
> If he has them he can use them....I doubt size matters to your female



Well..................they are so small my husband thought he bought a neutered dog!!!


----------



## JackJack77 (May 11, 2010)

Breed with someone that you know or maybe even on here that has a "true hog dog" that hunts the way you want your pups to hunt....IMO


----------



## Jester896 (May 11, 2010)

TazD said:


> Florida Cur X Rednose Pitbull. Tbone 7mo.



TazD  those eyes look electricly charged there too


----------



## WolfPack (May 11, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Yeah his catahoula is a gritty dog. The thing is though..........when you breed the dogs and the pups turn out to be worthless as hog dogs..........you gotta find homes for them. Ugly puppies are hard to find homes for, lol.  But your pups don't look that bad. I have a catahoula female that I may breed with our male boxer later on down the road.
> But I think I may mate these two when she gets ready:



LOL...Depends on where your at or whose looking?  I sold most of my bocat pups before they were 8 wks old, twice.  My boxer is also brindle so that throws in another mix of looks.  Here is another pic of the bocat pups who got the colors from my boxer.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 11, 2010)

Those are cool lookin dogs! So you obviously had a lot pf people who thought that the combination was a good one for hog hunting!?!


----------



## WolfPack (May 12, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Those are cool lookin dogs! So you obviously had a lot pf people who thought that the combination was a good one for hog hunting!?!



Not all of them went to hog doggers.  Just like some folks on here, they get all nervous or uncomfortable about the cross for their own reasons.  But it is safe to say that most folks here have not run a full blooded boxer and catahoula leopard cross to pass judgement.  The ones who went to hog doggers are very pleased with them.  It is very similiar to having a American Bulldog and catahoula cross...but the bocat is less bulky, smaller size and great stamina.  

This is how I pick the two to breed:  I find a boxer that HATES a hog, not hard to find...LOL.  Find a catahoula that is very gritty, will put teeth on a hog........not the one that bays only.  Then Abracadabra!!!  Bocat is born.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 12, 2010)

My female boxer will put her teeth on a hog. We're afraid she will get hurt because she's almost too gritty. She bites the SNOUT, the ears, the head.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (May 12, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> My female boxer will put her teeth on a hog. We're afraid she will get hurt because she's almost too gritty. She bites the SNOUT, the ears, the head.



Boxer too gritty> Thought they were supposed to be catch dogs anyway.

If its a hog dog its gone get hurt whether it bays or catches, just a matter of time.

From the videos iv seen of boxers catchin, they are pretty inconsistent like you said. ear shoulder snout leg back to ear.........


----------



## FLCURDOGS (May 12, 2010)

why not just save yourself from the hassle and buy a proven dog. Hunt the dog and if you like the way it hunts then find someone else with a proven dog  then make a breeding. *At this point you will at least have pups from proven blood on the ground *and not just some pups that might or might not hunt!!!


----------



## WolfPack (May 12, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Boxer too gritty> Thought they were supposed to be catch dogs anyway.
> 
> If its a hog dog its gone get hurt whether it bays or catches, just a matter of time.
> 
> From the videos iv seen of boxers catchin, they are pretty inconsistent like you said. ear shoulder snout leg back to ear.........



Red.....are u talking about the link I just posted today?    

Sunshine.....if she lets go, she will increase the odds of getting hurt or getting the handler hurt too.  Like Red said.....it is just a matter of time, most dogs are going to get a whupping here and there.  If your serious about catching hogs...regardless of breed.....the dog needs to bite down and not let go.  That is why the pits are the favorite.


----------



## FLCURDOGS (May 12, 2010)

TazD said:


> Florida Cur X Rednose Pitbull. Tbone 7mo.



X2

Fl Cur X Rednose

littermate to Tbone, Ka Bar


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 12, 2010)

I guess I'm trying to make a dog that is aesthetically pleasing. My husband doesn't  really care what they look like. I just thought it would be cool to have a dog that looked sharp and did the job too. My husband just wants a dog that will find a hog and catch it. I'm putting too much of a woman's touch to it I guess.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 12, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> X2
> 
> Fl Cur X Rednose
> 
> littermate to Tbone, Ka Bar



Love that last pic!!! He wants that pig doesn't he????? LOL


----------



## FLCURDOGS (May 12, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> _I guess I'm trying to make a dog that is aesthetically pleasing_. My husband doesn't  really care what they look like. I just thought it would be cool to have a dog that looked sharp and did the job too. My husband just wants a dog that will find a hog and catch it. I'm putting too much of a woman's touch to it I guess.




at least you are honest about it and your husband has got the right idea!!
You can find some really sharp looking dogs that hunt good though.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 12, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> at least you are honest about it and your husband has got the right idea!!
> You can find some really sharp looking dogs that hunt good though.



Maybe one day I will create just that kind of dog. ( Hey you gotta start somewhere) I'm such a fan of the bulldog. Any kind..............American, French, Boxer, English. If I could create a bulldog with the nose for hunting...........wait that would be a Dogo wouldn't it? LOL


----------



## REDMOND1858 (May 12, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Red.....are u talking about the link I just posted today?
> 
> Sunshine.....if she lets go, she will increase the odds of getting hurt or getting the handler hurt too.  Like Red said.....it is just a matter of time, most dogs are going to get a whupping here and there.  If your serious about catching hogs...regardless of breed.....the dog needs to bite down and not let go.  That is why the pits are the favorite.



no, didnt see the one you posted earlier. Just most videos iv seen on youtube or on here. Usually the boxers will bite at the hog instead of having a constant hold like a pit


----------



## REDMOND1858 (May 12, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> . If I could create a bulldog with the nose for hunting...........wait that would be a Dogo wouldn't it? LOL



Iv seen and owned plenty of bulldogs that could find a hog just as good as the next breed. They have alot better nose than most give them credit for.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 12, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Iv seen and owned plenty of bulldogs that could find a hog just as good as the next breed. They have alot better nose than most give them credit for.



Really? All the guys around here say they are too catchy. But I watched one of our friend's bulldog as he was waiting on his lead out in the woods............he winded something and almost jerked the guy's arm off. I'm sure they can smell good too..........that's why I'm interested in breeding them for this. Can't some dogs do it all?  Wind it, bay it up, and then catch?  Or is that too good to be true?


----------



## REDMOND1858 (May 12, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Really? All the guys around here say they are too catchy. But I watched one of our friend's bulldog as he was waiting on his lead out in the woods............he winded something and almost jerked the guy's arm off. I'm sure they can smell good too..........that's why I'm interested in breeding them for this. Can't some dogs do it all?  Wind it, bay it up, and then catch?  Or is that too good to be true?



Well the way I hunt there is no such thing as too catchy, just not catchy enought. Every dog i feed will find a hog and catch it by themselves. I dont own a dog that barks.
All depens on how you hunt. A bulldog that wont catch by itself is a cull to me.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 12, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Well the way I hunt there is no such thing as too catchy, just not catchy enought. Every dog i feed will find a hog and catch it by themselves. I dont own a dog that barks.
> All depens on how you hunt. A bulldog that wont catch by itself is a cull to me.




I love a dog that doesn't bark, lol. But how do you know if your dog is on a hog if he doesn't make a sound? Do you not use bay dogs?


----------



## REDMOND1858 (May 12, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> I love a dog that doesn't bark, lol. But how do you know if your dog is on a hog if he doesn't make a sound? Do you not use bay dogs?



Just gotta listen. Sometimes you will hear your dog hit the hog or if the dogs are gone for longer than usual, track them. if they are together, they got him. Most of the time the hogs gone squeal if it aint really big. No i dont use baydogs. Kinda miss going to a bay though, love hearing them bark, but i just catch alot more hogs without them.


----------



## catch-n-tie (May 12, 2010)

there are no working lines of boxers that i know of in the usa,they are all akc show dogs...you can not compare them to what an ab would offer in a cross because the ab has been a working breed in the south for a long time,im not talking about them sloppy johnson dogs but if you are then they are just about the same as a boxer(bred for looks)(i love them sloppy bulldogs that there tongues are swelling up as the dog just stands there looks like they are about to die)just because you found 1 boxer that will try to catch dont mean nothing.it will produce a large percentage of culls.as for the bocats being rcd's i doubt it...i believe they will curr our and go to baying when the going gets rough...if you need some good dogs there are some on here already started 4 sale from working lines...if your looking for recognition as a breeder/producer of working dogs you have your work cut out,good luck


----------



## WolfPack (May 12, 2010)

catch-n-tie said:


> there are no working lines of boxers that i know of in the usa,they are all akc show dogs...you can not compare them to what an ab would offer in a cross because the ab has been a working breed in the south for a long time,im not talking about them sloppy johnson dogs but if you are then they are just about the same as a boxer(bred for looks)(i love them sloppy bulldogs that there tongues are swelling up as the dog just stands there looks like they are about to die)just because you found 1 boxer that will try to catch dont mean nothing.it will produce a large percentage of culls.as for the bocats being rcd's i doubt it...i believe they will curr our and go to baying when the going gets rough...if you need some good dogs there are some on here already started 4 sale from working lines...if your looking for recognition as a breeder/producer of working dogs you have your work cut out,good luck



Sorry...my bad.....didn't know u were the expert on boxers and bocats.  I forgot you used to run bocats....right?


----------



## WolfPack (May 12, 2010)

Here ya go Sunshine......another pic of a bocat pup from a previous litter.  This one is being used on hogs.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 12, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Here ya go Sunshine......another pic of a bocat pup from a previous litter.  This one is being used on hogs.



Now that is an interesting looking dog!!!! Love the color combination/pattern.


----------



## hoghunter102 (May 12, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> plott"s dont have enough grit for ya?



i dont know what kind of plotts u seen. But my buddys plotts are as gritty as a cur and sometimes worst. He has pocahontas plotts and some that his grandpa been line breeding and selective breeding them for yrs .but he dont want to breed a cur to them so .yeah


----------



## hoghunter102 (May 13, 2010)

Heres what we did we bred the bird bull and then you keep breeding the bird/bull to good catchy pits and you eventually get almost the full pit look with a good nose but make sure all the dogs you breed to have good noses.


----------

